# 3DS Firmware Update 11.15.0-47 Released



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jul 27, 2021)

*snip*​
Nintendo has just started distributing a new firmware update for Nintendo 3DS systems.

*If your 3DS hasn't been hacked yet, DON'T UPDATE!!!

This firmware likely fixes some recently released free entrypoints!
*
*RIP safecerthax and new-browserhax-XL!*​
if you already use CFW, Luma3DS still works this latest firmware, so feel free to update!
Sysupdate detected for Old3DS: https://t.co/xcLxU6AX8k— ylws8bot (@ylws8bot) July 27, 2021


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 27, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> No word yet about CFW compatibility, so do not update just yet...


No critical titles were updated so Luma3DS still works, what this most likely does is fix exploits in the Internet Browser and SAFE_MODE SSL module.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2021)

Time for another stupid update form Nintendo...smh. If only we had a new game launching everytime we get this "improved system stability & user experience" update, we'd have a sizeable amount by now.


----------



## Blokman (Jul 27, 2021)

fun...


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jul 27, 2021)

the 3DS is more stable than a brick wall


----------



## MrVtR (Jul 27, 2021)

_*S T A B I L I T Y*_


----------



## WenceKun (Jul 27, 2021)

Today my nephew brought me his O3DS to hack it, little I expected that it would be an update today, of all the days possible and now I can't hack it, come on!


----------



## Smitch800 (Jul 27, 2021)

When will it stop?
I'm tired of stability :/


----------

